# Vibrating Blower



## Sleepy (Mar 18, 2020)

I bought a new Echo PB-755 last weekend during the yearly 15% off sale. Didn't run it at the dealer and just took it home. When I used it shortly after, it felt like a vibrator on my back. In a few minutes of operation, my whole back was tingling and itching. At half throttle, it felt like it was trying to climb up on my head. It smoothed out some when wide open but that's where the high frequency buzzing really started. I went back to the dealer where two of their techs ran it and didn't see a problem.
Because I wasn't satisfied with that answer, the dealer called Echo to see what they would do. I was told that I would be allowed what I paid on another Echo and still get the 15% off so they fueled a new PB770 T and I ran it a little. This blower is the complete opposite of the 755, it is smooth as silk and even smoother than my old BR380 Stihl. 
My confidence in some dealer techs isn't shaken because I didn't have very much anyway.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 18, 2020)

Sleepy said:


> I bought a new Echo PB-755 last weekend during the yearly 15% off sale. Didn't run it at the dealer and just took it home. When I used it shortly after, it felt like a vibrator on my back. In a few minutes of operation, my whole back was tingling and itching. At half throttle, it felt like it was trying to climb up on my head. It smoothed out some when wide open but that's where the high frequency buzzing really started. I went back to the dealer where two of their techs ran it and didn't see a problem.
> Because I wasn't satisfied with that answer, the dealer called Echo to see what they would do. I was told that I would be allowed what I paid on another Echo and still get the 15% off so they fueled a new PB770 T and I ran it a little. This blower is the complete opposite of the 755, it is smooth as silk and even smoother than my old BR380 Stihl.
> My confidence in some dealer techs isn't shaken because I didn't have very much anyway.


Sounds like Echo screwed up and the dealer stood up for you, the customer.


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 18, 2020)

buzz sawyer said:


> Sounds like Echo screwed up and the dealer stood up for you, the customer.


Yep, that's the way I figure it. 
Told my dealer I appreciated it too.


----------



## furb (Mar 18, 2020)

It’s unrelated but I have a Husqvarna 580BT that makes it feel like you can’t breathe right depending on the rpm.


----------



## Tobystihl (Mar 18, 2020)

In my experience, It's nearly always a damaged and therfore unbalanced fan causing the vibes. But on a new blower, well that's a mystery ?


----------

